# thin green line on negative scans



## photocist (Mar 11, 2011)

I just bought a epson v500 at office depot, and within 5 scans, there is this green line running from top to bottom on the left side of the image. It happens only on the color negatives. Does anyone have any idea what it could be?

edit: it appears to only happen when I use positive slide film...


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 11, 2011)

Post an example?

I haven't encountered a problem like that before, but I also haven't scanned any slide film...  Kinda weird that it would only show up on slides...

What software are you using for scanning?  Have you tried something else to see if the problem is still there?
(Vuescan has a free trial that you can try.)


----------



## photocist (Mar 11, 2011)

I am using the software that came with the scanner. I just found that it is not only on positive film. If I scan a strip of color negative, the line is purple.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 11, 2011)

Weird.  Is it always in the same place?

I would suspect either the software or the scanner (not the film).  Try different software and see if it's still there...  I would also make sure that the software is up to date.


----------



## photocist (Mar 11, 2011)

It is in the same place. I am pretty sure it isnt the film. I did a google search and I found one link that was semi helpful, claiming I need to clean the calibration area, but a) I have no idea where that is, and b) I just bought the damn thing, right outta the store...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 11, 2011)

It's probably dust or dirt on the "calibration area".


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 11, 2011)

With the 'calibration area' - I think they're talking about the hole pattern at the ends of the film holders.  Make sure those holes are clean and unobstructed.  It's some kind of code the scanner reads to align itself, I think...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 11, 2011)

You have to take the glass top off to clean the calibration area.


----------



## photocist (Mar 11, 2011)

Weird. I "cleaned" that area and I guess it works now... There wasnt even anything on that area lol...

edit: nope its still there.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 11, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> You have to take the glass top off to clean the calibration area.


 Do you have a link that shows exactly where this calibration area is?

I have a V600, and I would think it's very similar...  I've never had that error (though, I don't use the included software).  I'd like to know what the hell they're talking about if it ever comes up though...


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 11, 2011)

photocist said:


> Weird. I "cleaned" that area and I guess it works now... There wasnt even anything on that area lol...


 Which area?  The holes on the film holder, or something else?


----------



## photocist (Mar 11, 2011)

The holes were clean, and the top portion of the glass, where I think the calibration area is, is clean as well.

I might just return it tomorrow for a new one.


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 11, 2011)

If all the photos are from the same roll it could be a scratch on the negatives that occurred during processing.


----------



## Alpha (Mar 11, 2011)

djacobox372 said:


> If all the photos are from the same roll it could be a scratch on the negatives that occurred during processing.


 
In the same position on every frame? Do you understand how improbable that is?

In all likelihood this is a hardware problem. Have you tried calling Epson customer service?


----------



## vaccastracca (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi! Sorry to revive such an old thread, but what's here is exactly what happened to me today! Only the line is on the right part instead of left!
I got my Epson V600 a few days ago...yesterday I started using it with slides, everything worked fine. Today instead the line appeared and it never went away!
It happens only with film scans, not with documents or photos. So the problem is in the upper part, the lid with the light.
I cleaned both glasses. Useless.
I opened the lid and cleaned the glass also from the inside. Useless.
The line is always there!
How did you solve, photocist? Did you get a new one?


----------



## bzcam (Nov 27, 2011)

I had the same problem with my V600 and was searching for the solution when I found your post.  I cleaned the flatbed glass, the transparency glass in the lid and took a can of dust off and blasted the film holder and all of its little calibration holes with it.  After a thorough cleaning, the purple line went away.  It is definitely a dust or debris problem.  Hope this helps.

BZ


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 28, 2011)

GAH!  The green line just started showing up for me too.  This is the first I've seen of it, and I've scanned thousands of frames with this scanner.  And I just cleaned it today too...

It is not on every frame though...


----------



## Derrel (Nov 28, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> GAH!  The green line just started showing up for me too.  This is the first I've seen of it, and I've scanned thousands of frames with this scanner.  And I just cleaned it today too...
> 
> It is not on every frame though...



Oh, no...Josh, you didn't watch that videotape *"The Circle"* within the last 24 hours, did you??? [wink] If you did---your scanner is going to die within the next day!!!!!!!!! Ack!!!!!!


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 28, 2011)

Too early to say for sure, but it seems to be related to boosting the exposure in the scanner.  Frames that were a little under exposed had it, but properly exposed ones didn't.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 28, 2011)

I deleted most of the ones it showed up on, but here are three-




2011112811 by J E, on Flickr

It's there on B&W too, but it's obviously not green-




2011112820 by J E, on Flickr




2011112821 by J E, on Flickr



Roughly center of frame (the line is horizontal) on the B&W ones.  Now that I see it on the B&Ws, I have seen it before, but didn't make the connection.

I keep my scanner pretty clean, so I don't see how it could be dust or anything...


----------

